# Fuzzy babies (heavy pic spam!)



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Molly:








Molly and Kira:








NOT amused:








Photos at Petco:








My favorite picture of Molly:








What is on my head?
















Kira:








Kira loungin':








Lexi (the elusive)








Lexi and Molly (Lex pretending there IS NO DOG!








Not really MY babies but the ducks that live in the creek behind my house:








More duckies. I have a lot of Leucistic ducks. I don't know why:


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Molly looks like she is FULL of personality, LOL!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

LOL I love Molly <3 <3 <3 And Lexi and Kira are beautiful <3


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Beautiful babies, especially Lexi. "Your" ducks must know they found a nice person to hang around, lol.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

D'awww. Thanks guys.  Molly is bursting with personality. She's my best buddy, constant companion. Lex and Kira were here first, so I do what I can to keep things calm between them and Molly. Kira is fine now. Lexi used to hide all day. But I have a kitty tower (in that picture) positioned so that Lex can come through the railing from the stairs and not be assaulted by slobbery bassets. 

I used to feed those ducks a lot more often. I bought them cracked corn and everything. Then one summer I realized there were about 50 out there. D8 So I stopped. They still come around and hang out under my bird feeder, eating whatever the birds don't get.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

*steals Molly while you sleep*


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Ha! Tonight you can take her, Amy!!! She was out in the yard eating her own poo. :/


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Eeeuuwww!!! lol


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I love your pets. Kira is my favorite. Pretty tortie. <3


----------

